# trying naturally after laparoscopy any hope?



## louisoscar

Hi 


I had a laparoscopy at the end of March where they did ovarian drilling for my PCOS (long and irregular cycles). The op was a success in that my cycles seem to have regulated and I'm ovulating around day 20 for the past 3 cycles. My worry is that I seem to get EWCM for at least 5-7 days before ovulation. I worry that this is a sign my hormones are still imbalanced even though I am now regular. Anyone had anything similar? Not due follow up appointment for another month.


I only have one fallopian tube due to an ep and that has been shown to be clear on HSG. My last pregnancy was 3 years ago this July, miscarriage at 11 weeks. Is there any chance i'll get pregnant naturally now? We have tried 9 cycles of clomid and 3x IVF cycles during the last 3 years. I've responded well each time but still no BFP    Losing all hope. We'll try another IVF later in the year but want to give my body one last chance. I had a son in 2006 who was conceived naturally and we would like to believe there is still a glimmer of hope for us.


Any thoughts gratefully received. xx


----------



## Twopence

Hi Louisoscar

I had a lap and a BFP not long after (four months). Mine was for endo though and not PCOS.

Is it not a good thing you are getting EWCM 5 days before OV? I thought it was natures way of helping the sperm get to the egg. I dont seem to get any anymore   

Anyhow, good luck. You have been through such a lot the past few years tx wise.

Shrimper xx


----------



## BECKY7

Hey Louise  it good to get EWCM 5 day before O as it help to keep sperm nicely along the way  and shrimper  I was told to drink more water and omega3 for EWCM so maybe your not drinking enough water.
Becky7 xx


----------



## louisoscar

Hi girls thanks for your replies. I read somewhere that up to 5 days ew was 'normal' and anything over that could be indication as a hormone imbalance?? Maybe I'm worrying about nothing...


Thanks again xx


----------



## louisoscar

Just wanted to update and say that amazingly we got a natural BFP         I'm 7+1 now and have had a scan already after a small brown bleed which showed a strong heartbeat. I'm over the moon and NEVER believed this would happen to us after 4 years ttc. Just want to give hope to any ladies out there who are struggling that MIRACLES CAN HAPPEN! I'm completely terrified that something could go wrong but determined not to let that ruin what we have achieved. For what it's worth I believe it was the HSG that finally tipped the balance in our favour plus the ovarian drilling which had regulated me. I got pregnant the same cycle as HSG and we also used pressed lubricant.


Good luck and babydust to you all!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## kelseyxxxx

Hi was just reading your post. Congratulations  
I had ovarian drilling in July and my af was five weeks after
Did your cycles come every four weeks after or abit late.
Its been 4 weeks and 4 days since last one unless cycles are every 5 weeks.
I been having cramping and alot of ewcm and ovaries have been hurting but tested and was negative  
Did you take any vitamins? Or bbt?
Any advice would be great xxx


----------



## Sheilaweb

Hi Louisoscar
Warmest congratulations on your BFP, you're now the third lovely lady in as many weeks to report a BFP after this type of procedure....couldn't be happier for you.
Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## rachel petch

Congratulations Louisocar   amazing news! People such as yourself give me a little bubble of hope to carry on!!!!!  

After  3 failed attempts it ivf, I'm having a hysteroscopy on Friday, I was just wondering whether this is similar to a laparoscopy as we are gonna carry on ttc naturally


----------



## louisoscar

Thanks very much for all your good wishes    I'm 18 weeks now and am finally starting to believe that this might work out after 4 years of torture.


To answer the cycle question from what I recall, my first cycle was the shortest ever for me at 29 days and the next was around 35 days but I had a good clear ovulation around day 20. The cycle after that I was again fertile around days 17 onwards so gues I ovulated again around day 20 and that is the cycle I conceived    I have been taking pregnacare conception and fish oil for as long as we have been trying and dh was also on a combination of vitamin supplements including something called pyconogenol (sp?). It's all out there on the net and also in a good book by Marilyn Glenville.


As far as I know 'laparoscopy' is the way they do the procedure ie laprascopically but not sure if hysteroscopy is the same procedure. I know that ovarian drilling is not offered everywhere and I was surprised to be offered it as I never had 'severe' PCOS e.g still ovulated sometimes and no excessive symptoms. 


Good luck to all you ladies out there trying. Sending lots of babydust


----------



## duckybun

Hi louiseoscar,

I'm so delighted for you! This post is brilliant and has given me lots of renewed hope. Can I ask was your laparoscopy just for the ovarian drilling or did you have endo removed too?

So pleased to hear such a great success story!

X
Ducky


----------

